# The Hunter ist online



## byte512 (30. Januar 2009)

Das kostenlose Online-Jagdspiel The Hunter ist am 27.01.2009 freigegeben worden.
Um das Spiel spielen zu können muss man sich auf der Webseite(The Hunter - Register For The Hunter Newsletter) registrieren und hoffen, das man eine Mail mit einem VIP-Code bekommt. 
Hat man diesen Erst einmal, kann man sich mit diesem auf der Webseite des Spiels(The Hunter) registrieren, um das Spiel zu bekommen.

Leider ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, an einen solchen Code zu kommen.


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

Ich steh nicht so auf den ganzen Registrierungs-Lauf...hat das Spiel schon jemand testen können?


----------



## byte512 (1. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich steh nicht so auf den ganzen Registrierungs-Lauf...hat das Spiel schon jemand testen können?



Bis jetzt zumindest niemand den ich kenne.
Mal sehen was draus wird!


----------



## butter_milch (1. Februar 2009)

Ich starte jetzt einen Trashmailspam. Bei 30 Regestrierungen wird eine schon nen VIP-Code bekommen.

Ich sag euch dann wie es ist.

*[EDIT:]* So, 30x regestriert. Mal sehen was nun passiert. Hat 10min gedauert. Ich mach das solange bis was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## byte512 (2. Februar 2009)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich starte jetzt einen Trashmailspam. Bei 30 Regestrierungen wird eine schon nen VIP-Code bekommen.
> 
> Ich sag euch dann wie es ist.
> 
> *[EDIT:]* So, 30x regestriert. Mal sehen was nun passiert. Hat 10min gedauert. Ich mach das solange bis was dabei rauskommt.



LOOOOOOL wer weiß nach welchen kriterien die das auswählen.... Is ja scheinbar noch die openbeta oder so...


----------



## Nunuhainz (25. Februar 2009)

hab heute meinen VIP Code bekommen.... bin grad am laden *gespannt sei*


----------



## exa (25. Februar 2009)

da bin ich jetz auch gespannt


----------



## Nunuhainz (25. Februar 2009)

Es funktioniert! 
Grafik ist sehr gut für die Performance... meist so 50-60 FPS im dichten Wald auch mal "nur" 40 (GTX 260 1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF)
Vorallem die Beleuchtung ist sehr gelungen. z.B. wird die Anpassung des Auges an Helligkeit / Dunkelheit simuliert.

Geschossen hab ich noch nix^^
Aber man hat so ne Tröte um den Brunftschrei vom Wild zu imitieren.
Sehr lustig.
Ich werd mich dann mal auf die Lauer legen.


----------



## byte512 (27. Februar 2009)

Hab Meinen Code jetzt auch.
Läuft bei mir auf minimum mit 10-16 fps(640*480px), da ich nur ne GeForce 6600GT und nen AMD Athlon XP 2200+ hab.
Grafik is aber trotzdem hammergeil.


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Juli 2013)

Sieht ganz lustig aus...aber ich schieße lieber auf virtuelle Menschen!
Die meisten von denen haben es mehr verdient zu verrecken als die armen Viecher die keinem was getan haben.


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2013)

Alter  wie lang hast Du gegraben um diese Threadleiche auszubuddeln?


----------



## Freeze82 (2. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Alter  wie lang hast Du gegraben um diese Threadleiche auszubuddeln?


lol jetzt merk ich es auch 
war aber nicht ich der gegraben hat xD


----------

